# Solved: Puppy doesn't detect PCMCIA slots



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In my self assigned project to turn an old laptop into a useful computer with Linux I've tried several distributions and have pretty much settled on Puppy Linux 4.0. *I need help in getting Puppy to sniff out the PCMCIA slots.* I want to use a wireless card (D-Link GWL G630) in one slot.

The laptop is a Systemax, but I'm convinced that it is a rebranded Chicony MP995: http://www.orphanlaptops.com/mp995.htm

The Award Modular BIOS v4.51PGM is from 1999; motherboard made by Chicony; chipset is Intel i440MX 'Banister.'

Has 128 meg RAM, 400 MHz Celeron CPU, 6 GB disk, 1 USB 1.1 port and 2 PCMCIA slots.

I've tried the following boot parameters one at a time to no avail:

acpi=force, acpi=noirq, acpi=strict,
apm=on, apm=off,
pci=bios, pci=nobios, pci=biosirq, pci=noacpi and pci=usepirqmask.

I know Puppy can work with the wireless card because it does so on my Dell laptop.

I know the PCMCIA slots in the Systemax work because Xubuntu 8.04 detects them and can use the wireless card.

Damn Small Linux detects the slots, says it is starting cardmgr and then freezes solid. It is responsive only to holding the power button until it shuts off. I have to boot DSL with the nopcmcia boot parameter.

Any ideas what I can try to get Puppy to detect the PCMCIA?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Any ideas on what to look at to try to determine what's different (w.r.t. PCMCIA detection) between Xubuntu and Puppy?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Puppy Linux 4.1 Alpha6 is now available in two flavors. The "conservative" one seems to work pretty well on my old laptop, and detects the PCMCIA slots. Now I can work on the issue of getting a wireless card or two to work.


----------

